# Sitting outside on Aires



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

We are hoping to travel round France in May/June this year, have just received our All the Aires book. We have used Stellplatz in Germany and assumed Aires are run on the same principle but one thing is puzzling me - what do you do on a warm evening when it would be pleasant to sit outside, because of the ruling no chairs etc does this mean that you have to stay inside your Motorhome? Part of the pleasure for us in warmer weather is being able to breakfast outside and eat our meal in the evening sitting outside. 
So - what does everyone do?


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

WE are discreet and sit around the back or away from the camper. But never had any problems. Don't go putting the awning out or lighting a BBQ etc.

Andy


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Do as the locals do 
ignore the rules
have a good time
just dont spread out to much and dont make a mess.

chairs ok but i would think twice about putting out a table.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

Depends on the aire but if you're French you probably sit outside anyway, regardless of what the rules say! It seems to be perfectly acceptable on many aires to do this. I think they do draw the line at opening the awning.

We have stayed on many aires where folk have been sitting out with chairs and tables.

Alan


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There is no simple answer to this question. Some Aires are very lax about rules, while others are set in parkland areas with seating adjacent. The only way to know is to visit them. I doubt whether you will find them very different to German or Italian 'Aires'
Personally I have not yet encountered the problem you suggest, reason has always prevailed, for as with most things in life, there are good Aires and bad ones; I guess I have always been lucky.

Alan


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Chairs*

There are very few Aires/Stelplatz where you cannot put a couple of chairs out.

Most Aires we have been to, you can also put the Awning out too. Though I would suggest that most of them would prohibit there use.

Go with the flow.

TM


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

This is an Aire

There are Aire's and Aire's  
My van with the sun block!










and another


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Depends on the aire you are on.Some are just like a car park in a town centre where it is impractical to sit outside at any time.Others have more room,usually in a rural setting and on some of these it has been possible to sit outside on chairs of an evening.

On the whole I would say the majority would be unsuitable for sitting outside though.You could always have a walk and find a bar to sit outside but if it is important to you I would suggest using commercial or municipal sites.

Some of the best places we have been are wild camping spots where it is possible to sit outside with a glass of vino overlooking the sea/lakes/rivers and mountains.

Here's a nice aire next to a marina,6 euros/night with electric...........


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

Grath said:


> This is an Aire
> 
> There are Aire's and Aire's
> My van with the sun block!
> ...


I love to ask you just where that second aire is but I suppose you'd have to kill me!!! :lol:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the quick replies. 
Garth where is the Aire in your second photo please?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

shingi said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > This is an Aire
> ...


Thanks, but yes, sorry, I would, but there are many similar places along the canals and rivers. Though,they don't all have the flowers.
We just trundle down a road alongside rivers and canals, most including this we have found by accident and this one is not in the guide!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Nethernut said:


> Thanks everyone for the quick replies.
> Garth where is the Aire in your second photo please?


Trundle down the Canal du Lateral and the Canal du Midi


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Just try telling a Monsieur Le Camping-Car that he can't put chairs out! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

There's no rule about this, in general though, get the chairs and table out. If the awnings not bothering anyone, that too. We do.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

I know, I have posted photographs of Aire's where we can sit outside and do what we please, but there are the other sort, maybe in a town, where it may be frowned upon. You need to use your judgement and maybe sit discreetly out of clear sight.
We have never had any problem doing this  
Just go with the flow 

We are going to Germany this year, and if we can not do similar, we won't be staying


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Grath said:


> We are going to Germany this year, and if we can not do similar, we won't be staying


Every Stellplatz we have stayed on you cold sit outside, a large percentage ou could put out your awning too.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If you remember that the whole idea of aires is to provide somewhere to park overnight, not somewhere to camp. The law is there in an effort to prevent long term camping by itinerant workers. 

It's very unlikely anyone will object to outside furniture unless on a crowded aire where space is short.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

In practice it comes down to mere courtesy. Don't use the space around your van in a way that prevents someone staying on the aire, or as a deterrent to someone parking next to you when it would otherwise be a quite reasonable thing for them to do. 

Dave


----------



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

we just play it by ear, if its nice and quiet not many vans on then we will get the chairs out and possibly canopy if its hot. where its grass at the back we put chairs out there.

unlike a lot who actually put stuff out to deter or stop others getting in, pulled in 1 aire that should get 25 vans in and there where about 15 french who had put canopy's out to stop anyone parking up. on another a french guy actually told me exactly where he wanted me to park so no one could get between us and he measured it out.

John


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

The-Cookies said:


> we just play it by ear, if its nice and quiet not many vans on then we will get the chairs out and possibly canopy if its hot. where its grass at the back we put chairs out there.
> 
> unlike a lot who actually put stuff out to deter or stop others getting in, pulled in 1 aire that should get 25 vans in and there where about 15 french who had put canopy's out to stop anyone parking up. on another a french guy actually told me exactly where he wanted me to park so no one could get between us and he measured it out.
> 
> John


We had the same thing last year, where a few French vans were taking up three spaces each, and I am not exaggerating :x 
They also came running out, and were instructing us how to park! :evil:


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

We have a favourite Aire (well, one of our favourites) where we spent 3 days with awning, chairs, table etc by a lake - just 3 of us there. 

2nd time we went it had 60 french camping-caristes enjoying an american supper (or what ever they call such an event!) with a great long table laden with food and wine!! 

By the time we had paid our regards in our broken schoolboy french we didn't need any supper or drinks, just a nice kip on the chairs in the evening sunshine

So very much 'when in Rome...'


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It really is horses for courses (or something like that)

The people at Vicarious books do build a bit of a grim picture about Aires. Its all rubbish.

Just be considerate

Here are some examples

Rebel in a chair! See this lady here. Lots of space, just one chair quite acceptable.









Now you would be hard pressed to open your door here let alone get a chair out. All you can look forward to here is listening to the toilet activities of your neighbour 18 inches away.









Now this was mid summer on the New Aire at Fources in Gers. We were the first people to use it. We put out our tables etc and a posse of Local dignitaries came to see us. Not to evict us for sitting outside but to see if we had any questions or needed anything!! Lovely people!









Now consider this Fellow! No consideration for other Aire users, the tidiness of the Aire or making a racket on his guitar. Bound to be Belgian.


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

hogan said:


> Do as the locals do
> ignore the rules
> have a good time
> just dont spread out to much and dont make a mess.
> ...


We do as a above but there is generally no problem with tables & BBQ's at some aires eg Le Crotoy, Le Touquet & Honfleur. At Le Touquet last year we were alongside a French family of 6+ on the road section of the Marina aire who were enjoying a BBQ at a table with tablecloth and umbrella. I think if you are sensible and reasonable with the use of available space then no problem.


----------

